# EMT-P graduate, No experience, I'm lost



## WailingBanshees (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi there, I hope anyone can supply me with any help here, Thanks in advance.

I am a Paramedic graduate, I graduated from Jordan (Middle East) as an EMT-P, And i looked outside for a job because in jordan it's hard to get EMS experience without recruiting in the Civil defense which is a lifetime contract, almost.

I got a job as in a certain company in the UAE area as an EMT, But that changed to an Emergency Medical Dispatcher, Because i had no experience, On the promise that I would be able to transfer to being an EMT after 1 year of dispatch.

Sadly we got the news that it won't happen as the MOH here changed it's mind and decided we need 2 years FRONTLINE experience, SO now i'm a paramedic and i can't even work as an EMT-B here, Heck, We're not even allowed to go on ambulances as observers without licenses!

I graduate top in my class and i'm really enthusiastic and I learn quite fast!

It's not that bad here, But i want to evolve as an EMT, I got BLS/ACLS/ITLS/PEARS here and I have been looking around for any position to get me a frontline experience, I am lost and I don't know anyone who would take me since i only have Dispatch experience, for 1 year now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I work now in the UAE, I could work anywhere, Regardless of pay i just want to go on the road


----------



## WailingBanshees (Dec 6, 2014)

No one?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 6, 2014)

What nationality are you? Do you hold residence of any western countries?


----------



## WailingBanshees (Dec 6, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> What nationality are you? Do you hold residence of any western countries?


I'm jordanian, and no, I'm not a resident in any western country, part of the problem. 

I came to this company promised I'll go on the road after 1 year in dispatch, but then the health authority changed it mind.


----------

